# Carmena sustituye la Semana Santa por la 'semana de festividades'



## tmoliterno (25 Feb 2016)

*Carmena sustituye la Semana Santa por la 'semana de festividades'*

_*Ahora Madrid ha destinado la misma cantidad a la Semana Santa que al Ramadán y el Año Nuevo chino.*_

Ahora Madrid ya tiene en el punto de mira la Semana Santa, que se celebra dentro de poco más de un mes, la semana del 21 de marzo. Según apunta OK Diario, Celia Mayer, concejal de cultura del Ayuntamiento, *Carmena y su equipo han pasado a llamar la Semana Santa 'semana de festividades'*.

Así lo publica OK Diario, que apunta además que para la Archidiócesis de la capital hay, de momento, normalidad a la hora de elaborar el programa para la Semana Santa 2016. El programa que ya se está elaborando puede contener sorpresas que ofendan a buena parte de los madrileños, que son católicos.

La Iglesia no espera conflictos importantes con el Ayuntamiento gobernado por Ahora Madrid gracias a un acuerdo con el PSOE de Carmona, ya que la programación de la Semana Santa se decide en cada parroquia y el Ayuntamiento simplemente tiene que dar el visto bueno, garantizar la seguridad y preparar las calles de la capital.

La obsesión de Ahora Madrid con las fiestas católicas ya se pudo comprobar las pasadas navidades con una cabalgata de Reyes muy criticada y con la aprobación de los Presupuestos. *El pleno aprobó entre otras medias, destinar la misma cantidad de dinero a la Semana Santa madrileña, el Ramadán y el Año Nuevo chino con una partida de 150.000 euros a cada una*. La Semana Santa, al igual que distintos territorios de España, es una tradición en la capital y trae a numerosos turistas que dejan importantes sumas de dinero en comercios y el sector hostelero.


----------



## SOULMEN (25 Feb 2016)

No dices nada de lo que ha destinado la Cifu al año chinete de los ..ojones.

Claro, no interesa sacar a relucir las mierdas de los PPePPeros con los chinos... ¡¡ comunistaaaaaaas !!.


----------



## Te la han Colau (25 Feb 2016)

Deberíamos abrir Hilo Oficial Podemos y la Semana Santa.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (25 Feb 2016)

Esto ya es rebasar todos los límites...que tengan ojo que a lo mejor algún preboste podemita sufre algún "susto"


----------



## Te la han Colau (25 Feb 2016)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Esto ya es rebasar todos los límites...que tengan ojo que a lo mejor algún preboste podemita sufre algún "susto"



La violencia genera violencia


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (25 Feb 2016)

Te la han Colau dijo:


> La violencia genera violencia



Violencia contra los católicos es la que ejerce Potemos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2016)

¿Qué van a hacer los *#MARICONSERVADORES* del foro?

Nada. Mariconear. Buscar excusas. Irse de vacaciones. Decir que total pa qué...

Cualquier día me hago católico para oponer resistencia y dar un par de hostias no consagrás de esas que los *#MARICONSERVADORES* nunca tienen en la bolsa


----------



## italica (25 Feb 2016)

*Carmena se carga la Semana Santa que pasa a ser “Semana de Festividades”*

*Carmena se carga la Semana Santa que pasa a ser “Semana de Festividades”
*










*La Semana Santa en Madrid es uno de los picos de ocupación hotelera en la capital. (Foto: GETTY)
Carmena se carga la Semana Santa que pasa a ser “Semana de Festividades”
Okdiario
24/02/2016


El alcalde de Santiago de Compostela mantiene su decisión de no subvencionar directamente las cofradías de Semana Santa
Los reyes de la cabalgata central de Carmena parecían payasos y no los magos de Oriente


Tras la polémica de la cabalgata de Reyes y los carnavales ‘proetarrras’, la próxima víctima potencial de los dislates de la concejal Celia Mayer es la Semana Santa. En las conversaciones de carácter logístico para organizar el calendario de plenos se ha evidenciado la poca importancia que conceden a estos días tan especiales para los católicos.

La Semana Santa es el nuevo evento marcado en el calendario por el Ayuntamiento de la capital. Entre los grupos de oposición la preocupación está al alza. El programa que ya se está elaborando puede contener nuevas sorpresas que puedan ofender a buena parte de los madrileños.

En las negociaciones para acordar las fechas de plenos y comisiones ha llamado mucho la atención un pequeño detalle. El grupo municipal en el gobierno, Ahora Madrid, se refiere a estos días señalados como “semana de festividades” en lugar de Semana Santa. Es muy posible que se corrija esta cuestión pero, hasta el momento, fuentes consultadas por OKDIARIO han confirmado esta circunstancia y han mostrado su completo asombro.
El pleno ha tenido que ser retrasado una semana al coincidir con la Semana Santa*
El pleno se celebrará la semana del 28 de marzo, pero Ahora Madrid lo había fijado la semana anterior. Ante la coincidencia con la Semana Santa los grupos de la oposición han acordado un cambio de fechas que se hacía evidente. Las mismas fuentes señalan que creen que Carmena igual no tenía intención de boicotear las fechas religiosas con un pleno pero los matices semánticos siempre son muy relevantes.
Equiparación con el Ramadán o el Año Nuevo Chino
El maltrato a las convicciones católicas se contraponen a la gran deferencia que tiene el equipo de la alcaldesa Carmena por otras confesiones. Ya en su día no dejó de desconcertar que en los Presupuestos Municipales se recogiera sendas cantidades de 150.000 euros para el año nuevo chino y el Ramadán musulmán. La empresa pública municipal Madrid Destino es la encargada de organizar estos programas.
Las celebraciones que tienen lugar en febrero y junio respectivamente tendrán la misma aportación que la Semana Santa desde el Ayuntamiento. Cuestionable decisión ya que los hosteleros apuntan que en Pascua se registró un 95% de ocupación en la capital. Por el contrario, los datos generados por las celebraciones del año nuevo chino y del Ramadán no se conocen.
De la celebración musulmana todavía no se han desvelado los detalles, pero en cuanto a la celebración asiática, una vez transcurrida, ya se empieza a hacer balance. Hasta 13 procesiones por la ciudad con una tamborrada que puso punto y final a las celebraciones. Eventos que ya se celebraban con anterioridad pero ahora tienen el apoyo y difusión desde la sede del Ayuntamiento en Cibeles. Lo menos agradable fue que fuertes rachas de viento de más de 60 kilómetros por hora obligaron a trasladar algunos de los eventos de Usera.

“Una estupidez” para la Archidiócesis
Para la Archidiócesis de la capital confirman que por el momento hay “normalidad” a la hora de elaborar el programa para la Semana Santa 2016. El Arzobispo Osoro no hará una valoración oficial al respecto pero sí hay voces que hablan de “estupidez”, un hecho que “entristece”.
Estas mismas fuentes califican que llamar “semana de festividades” a la Semana Santa es “gracioso por no valorarlo en su profundidad”. En cualquier caso, no se esperan grandes roces con el consistorio porque el groso de la programación se decide en cada parroquia y el Ayuntamiento debe limitarse a dar el visto bueno y organizar el despliegue logístico necesario por las calles de la ciudad.
Por su parte, en lo que respecta a la Comunidad de Madrid, se han producido contactos que han acabado con plena normalidad. El último ejemplo ha sido el calendario de conciertos de música sacra a nivel regional, que se ha consensuado sin problemas.



Carmena acaba con la Semana Santa, pasa a ser


----------



## JMK (25 Feb 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cualquier día me hago católico



No hay huevos!!! ::::::


----------



## Desde UK (25 Feb 2016)

Estas podemitas tendrán la comunión, confirmación, boda católica, funeral católico, y colegio privado-concertado y sus hijos/as lo mismo, pero molestar a la religión católica en un país de mayoría católica da votos.

Jesucristo ¿era del PP?

¿No pasó algo parecido con PODEMOS en Andalucía y tuvieron que recular?


----------



## SOULMEN (25 Feb 2016)

RePPetido.

La semana pasá la Maestre, si la otra Rita, y esta la Manuela y la Colau.

Echo de menos al Zapata, a la Mayer, etc. etc. 

Venga, ánimo.


----------



## SOULMEN (25 Feb 2016)

Desde UK dijo:


> Estas podemitas tendrán la comunión, confirmación, boda católica, funeral católico y sus hijos/as lo mismo, pero molestar a la religión católica en un país de mayoría católica da votos.
> 
> ¿No pasó algo parecido con PODEMOS en Andalucía y tuvieron que recular?



¿ En Andalucia con la beatona Susanita? .. no por dió.


----------



## JMK (25 Feb 2016)

Desde UK dijo:


> Estas podemitas tendrán la comunión, confirmación, boda católica, funeral católico y sus hijos/as lo mismo, pero molestar a la religión católica en un país de mayoría católica da votos.
> 
> ¿No pasó algo parecido con PODEMOS en Andalucía y tuvieron que recular?



Creo que no, creo recordar que fue con IU en el Ayuntamiento de Sevilla. Y si sigo sin recordar mal a raíz de las Navidades, que hicieron unos carteles celebrando el solsticio de invierno y por poco se los comen.


----------



## Stormtrooper (25 Feb 2016)

Cada día tengo más claro que los podemitas tienen una importante tara mental, tanto sextarismo no es normal ienso:


----------



## annamaria (25 Feb 2016)

Se va a meter la celia en las congregaciones?
Menuda estupidez si lo que pretenden es ''trufar'' las procesiones con cerolos y demás carcunda.
Hacer coincidir uno desfile de mariconas con la procesión de la Dolorosa? 
Porque otra cosa...


----------



## JoseII (25 Feb 2016)

annamaria dijo:


> Se va a meter la celia en las congregaciones?
> Menuda estupidez si lo que pretenden es ''trufar'' las procesiones con cerolos y demás carcunda.
> Hacer coincidir uno desfile de mariconas con la procesión de la Dolorosa?
> Porque otra cosa...



Con que no manden a la policía municipal apra cortar las calles y regular el tráfico y se lie en pifostio...es suficiente


----------



## Miguelohu (25 Feb 2016)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Esto ya es rebasar todos los límites...que tengan ojo que a lo mejor algún preboste podemita sufre algún "susto"



Muy cristiano.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Feb 2016)

Esto ya viene de atrás..... ienso:


Podemos desata la polémica al cuestionar la Semana Santa | Andalucía | EL PAÍS


en su momento y viendo el revuelo causado lo negaron todo, pero da igual, una cosa es lo que se dice y otra lo que se hace, y está claro que los podemitas van a su bola, haciendo lo que les parece y a la vez mintiendo para excusarlo, así son ellos, falsos como un euro de madera.... ::


----------



## The man (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## annamaria (25 Feb 2016)

Muy cristiano no sé pero si se puede definir como mecanismo de defensa.
Claro que vuestros mecanismos son más de ofensa y tiro en la nuca y los nuestros ni tanto.
Si respetáis se os respeta pero si vais de kamikaces, destruyendo por destruir hasta los no cristianos con principios estarán ahí y sin cócteles ni tuercas a modo metralla. 
En 100 años que lleváis queriendo destruir la religión cristiana qué habéis conseguido?
Nada.


----------



## Don Pelayo (25 Feb 2016)

La sociedad madrileña no es católica. Y la española tampoco. Si no, la momia Carmena no podría ser alcaldesa. 

Aceptemos la realidad, los católicos somos minoría y nos pisan como quieren. La derecha incluida. Necesitamos un partido que proteja los valores católicos.


----------



## pegaso (25 Feb 2016)

Se carga donde?
Yo tengo un camión y se la llevó donde quiera.


----------



## sergio8o (25 Feb 2016)

¿Y las procesiones laicas?


----------



## Hache (25 Feb 2016)

No se está sustituyendo una mierda. Los católicos seguirán teniendo sus festividades. Igual lo que les jode es que otras opciones también puedan tener las suyas.


----------



## sergio8o (25 Feb 2016)

Yo le hubiera llamado *Semana Torrija*, y tal.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (25 Feb 2016)

Este es el nuevo tema con el que dar la murga?


----------



## Hache (25 Feb 2016)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La sociedad madrileña no es católica. Y la española tampoco. Si no, la momia Carmena no podría ser alcaldesa.
> 
> Aceptemos la realidad, los católicos somos minoría y nos pisan como quieren. La derecha incluida. Necesitamos un partido que proteja los valores católicos.



Los valores católicos han de protegerlos los católicos, no los políticos. Política y religión no deben ir de la mano jamás.


----------



## Don Pelayo (25 Feb 2016)

Hache dijo:


> Los valores católicos han de protegerlos los católicos, no los políticos. Política y religión no deben ir de la mano jamás.



En teoría ¿no son acaso los políticos representantes de los ciudadanos? los católicos deben de movilizarse de todas las maneras, incluyendo la política, pero no sólo. *Si no lo hacen, luego no vale quejarse. *


----------



## SOULMEN (25 Feb 2016)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> En teoría ¿no son acaso los políticos representantes de los ciudadanos? los católicos deben de movilizarse de todas las maneras, incluyendo la política, pero no sólo. *Si no lo hacen, luego no vale quejarse. *



Que se lien a hostias como propone Don Vladito el Empanao...r.


----------



## klon (25 Feb 2016)

Son sus costumbres... Ya mismo sustituirán san jose por san canuto.


----------



## CaCO3 (25 Feb 2016)

¡Menudo nombre de mierda! Por lo menos la podían haber llamado "Semana del Plenilunio". Peo claro, para eso hay que saber un poco.

Chocha y, aunque sea pleonasmo, roja e ignorante.


----------



## Obelixyco (25 Feb 2016)

Venga otra ensalada de risas con los Flanderses meapilas.







_Hola holita, que Carmena me quita la semanita._


----------



## italica (25 Feb 2016)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esto ya viene de atrás..... ienso:
> 
> 
> Podemos desata la polémica al cuestionar la Semana Santa | Andalucía | EL PAÍS
> ...



Que bien........


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 Feb 2016)

Lo que deberían hacer es decretar que se trabaje el jueves y el viernes, ya que no hay nada que celebrar. A ver que opinan los madrileños.


----------



## Georgia Hale (25 Feb 2016)

Se va a haber otro follon en madrid, se huele.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2016)

JMK dijo:


> No hay huevos!!! ::::::



no hay ganas

de ser un idólatra, papófilo, vaticanólatra que se hace pajas con la virgen de no se cuantos y san ramón no nato...

pero lo puedo fingir para que me den la excusa de pegarle a unos cuantos progres y sus mascotas multicultis

dudo que algún católico rechace mi colaboración


----------



## Triunfador (25 Feb 2016)

Qué injuria. Y por odio ideológico, no se engañen. Odio masónico a Cristo.

¿Y los madrileños?

Parece que son calzonazos que toleran que les hagan todo.

Empiezo a pensar de los madrileños lo mismo que de los cacalanes: se dividen en 2 grupos:

El Gº 1--> una minoría de cobardes hijos de puta, envalentonados por sus escoltas y por el poder

El Gº 2--> Unos mimosines-maricomplejines que conforman la mayoría pero no HACEN nada.

*"Lo que me preocupa no es el horror perpetrado por los malos sino el silencio auto-acusador de los que se consideran buenos... se trata de un complejo moral que les lleva a confraternizar con la solución más fácil: el consentimiento del mal y su consiguiente cobardía."*


___________________


----------



## Omertá (25 Feb 2016)

En la Derecha hay una esperanza mórbida de que Carmena se meta con la Semana Santa. Desean por favor que lo haga para saltar, desporticar y hacer noticias y programas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Feb 2016)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La sociedad madrileña no es católica. Y la española tampoco. Si no, la momia Carmena no podría ser alcaldesa.
> 
> Aceptemos la realidad, los católicos somos minoría y nos pisan como quieren. La derecha incluida. Necesitamos un partido que proteja los valores católicos.



Necesitamos armas e impunidad como los "otros"... Náda masienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 13:57 ----------




Hache dijo:


> Los valores católicos han de protegerlos los católicos, no los políticos. Política y religión no deben ir de la mano jamás.



Lo mismo que lo anterior


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

Creo que a los madrileños les va a dar un poquito igual. Las grandes fiestas de Madrid son La Paloma y el Orgullo, y todo por la juerga, no por otra cosa.


----------



## tastas (25 Feb 2016)

Año Nuevo Chino, Semana Santa, Navidades, Ramadán, Orgullo y Paloma deberían recibir todas la misma financiación pública: 0 euros.


----------



## annamaria (25 Feb 2016)

Desde cuándo una concejala pirá puede alterar el calendario?

No puede y menos cambiar el nombre que se da a una festividad. 

Tiene que estar a punto de llevarla a los tribunales por creerse con poderes. 

Ni la exjueza ni la celia tienen ''autoridad'' para tanto, pueden pagar a titiriteros para que monten fregaos en las calles por donde circulen los Pasos pero no pueden impedir que los Pasos salgan y paseen sus imágenes. 
Claro que si quieren guerra tendrán que sacar las armas y más que seguro que acaben ''enceraos''.


----------



## qe12 (25 Feb 2016)

Pues me parece perfecto, hombre. A ver si modernizamos de una vez este país de pandereta y nos dejamos de siniestras supersticiones.


----------



## JoseII (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> Creo que a los madrileños les va a dar un poquito igual. Las grandes fiestas de Madrid son La Paloma y el Orgullo, y todo por la juerga, no por otra cosa.



San Isidro, señore, San Isidro...., que hay que leer mas y salir mas el 15 de MAyo y no a SOl presicsamente.

El orgullo es la fiesta del capital y los pervertidos, por este orden


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> San Isidro, señore, San Isidro...., que hay que leer mas y salir mas el 15 de MAyo y no a SOl presicsamente.
> 
> El orgullo es la fiesta del capital y los pervertidos, por este orden



El Orgullo es la fiesta más grande y rentable de Madrid. Es la más representativa por participantes. Y las grandes fiestas de Madrid son estas. La Semana Santa en Madrid no tiene mucho arranque, la verdad.


----------



## Le Comandant (25 Feb 2016)

La semana santa en madrid es bastante tranquila, los madrileños inundan las costas españolas y pasan bastante, lo de los mugremitas ridiculo como siempre.


----------



## annamaria (25 Feb 2016)

qe12 dijo:


> Pues me parece perfecto, hombre. A ver si modernizamos de una vez este país de pandereta y nos dejamos de siniestras supersticiones.



Y dejamos paso a la secta potemos?
Va a ser que no. 
La secta que odia a una única religión y se deja encular por Mahoma? :XX::XX:


----------



## JoseII (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> El Orgullo es la fiesta más grande y rentable de Madrid. Es la más representativa por participantes. Y las grandes fiestas de Madrid son estas. La Semana Santa en Madrid no tiene mucho arranque, la verdad.



Grande en que?, en culos al aire?

En gente que se pasea sólo por morbo,....., contamos con las ingenets manadas de pervertidos que vienen de fuera ese dia también como madrileños?

Pongase usted en Puerta cerrada el Jueves Santo a ver si no tiene arranque la SSanta en Madrid. Y si quiere tiene hasta su Madrugá en Madrid
Ah claro que como no sale ne la TV como las de Sevilla o Valladolid parece que en Madrid no hay tradiciones


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> Grande en que?, en culos al aire?
> 
> En gente que se pasea sólo por morbo,....., contamos con las ingenets manadas de pervertidos que vienen de fuera ese dia también como madrileños?
> 
> ...



En participantes y en lluvia de millones. Todos los hoteles cuelgan el cartel de lleno. Eso no pasa en Semana Santa. 

Todos los años en Madrid hay 1 millón de visitantes en el Orgullo, el más grande de Europa. Y el año que viene es el Orgullo Mundial 2017 y se estiman casi 2 millones de personas.


----------



## JoseII (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> En participantes y en lluvia de millones. Todos los hoteles cuelgan el cartel de lleno.



También paises con diferentes valores morales a los estandares de la UE financian a los principales clubes de futbol de Europa y no por eso quiere decir que este bien hecho.


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> También paises con diferentes valores morales a los estandares de la UE financian a los principales clubes de futbol de Europa y no por eso quiere decir que este bien hecho.



La diferencia es que el Orgullo es la fiesta más rentable de toda España. Cuesta como 40.000€ y deja varios millones de euros.


----------



## annamaria (25 Feb 2016)

Y mucha mierda y sida.
La gente homosexual reniega de ese fiestón lleno de mariconas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2016)

eso sí, el Ramadán es ramadán, no "mes del moro que no come"


----------



## Linthor (25 Feb 2016)

Omertá dijo:


> En la Derecha hay una esperanza mórbida de que Carmena se meta con la Semana Santa. Desean por favor que lo haga para saltar, desporticar y hacer noticias y programas.




Hace falta ser obtuso y un alto grado de necedad para afirmar eso.

Salvando las distancias también equivaldría a decir que hace falta que el ISIS vuelva a atentar para confirmar que son un peligro para la humanidad.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Feb 2016)

Carmena empieza por quitarle el nombre a la semana santa, pero resulta que para los podemitas, es la derecha la que está buscando pelea...

¿Tan difícil es dejar el nombre de la semana tranquila?
¿Qué coño se "festeja" en la semana de festividades? ¿La muerte de Marx?


----------



## Linthor (25 Feb 2016)

Semana Santa en España;







En Francia;







En Italia;







En Alemania;







En Reino Unido;







Así celebran la Semana Santa en todo el mundo (FOTOS)


Prácticamente que en toda Europa se celebra la Semana Santa.
Aquí como somos tan laicos algunos piensan celebrar la "Semana de Festividades".

La tara mental de Carmena y su prole podemita cada día menos discutible.


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> En participantes y en lluvia de millones. Todos los hoteles cuelgan el cartel de lleno. Eso no pasa en Semana Santa.
> 
> Todos los años en Madrid hay 1 millón de visitantes en el Orgullo, el más grande de Europa. Y el año que viene es el Orgullo Mundial 2017 y se estiman casi 2 millones de personas.



oñooooo y tanto marica anda suelto?????:XX::XX:


----------



## Señor Calopez (25 Feb 2016)

Hache dijo:


> No se está sustituyendo una mierda. Los católicos seguirán teniendo sus festividades. Igual lo que les jode es que otras opciones también puedan tener las suyas.



Pues sí que jode un poco que el dinero público se gaste en festividades extranjeras.


----------



## Linthor (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> El Orgullo es la fiesta más grande y rentable de Madrid. Es la más representativa por participantes. Y las grandes fiestas de Madrid son estas. La Semana Santa en Madrid no tiene mucho arranque, la verdad.



Lo de esta gente con el Día del Orgullo es patético. Ahí si se vuelcan, ahí si vale poner todos los medios que haya que poner y más. Eso si, hay que aprovechar después para marcarse la conga de Pablito;

[YOUTUBE]5i8zxr0gCKI[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> La diferencia es que el Orgullo es la fiesta más rentable de toda España. Cuesta como 40.000€ y deja varios millones de euros.



40000 euros se los funden en un par de cantantes potentes...


----------



## Lilith Reborn (25 Feb 2016)

Otro ataque mas a la Fe y he perdido la cuenta.

Lo ridiculo del asunto, son las peregrinas excusas a las que acude la podemitada para poder digerir esta nueva idea del ayuntamiento.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (25 Feb 2016)

Mas guerra civilismo de la escoria roja

Infraseres

Violan monjas y matan curas


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

Linthor dijo:


> Lo de esta gente con el Día del Orgullo es patético. Ahí si se vuelcan, ahí si vale poner todos los medios que haya que poner y más. Eso si, hay que aprovechar después para marcarse la conga de Pablito;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5i8zxr0gCKI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ::



¿Qué cuentas tronco? Es una festividad para celebrar derechos civiles y es la más rentable de España porque deja millones de euros con una inversión minima. Si te molesta pues te jodes.


----------



## Felip (25 Feb 2016)

rejon dijo:


> oñooooo y tanto marica anda suelto?????:XX::XX:



Vete al Orgullo y verás que no van sólo 'maricas'. Menudo concepto más deforme tienen algunos.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (25 Feb 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> Y cuando dices que ha sido el ataque? Lo único que tiene que hacer ahora Madrid para atacar a la escoria cristofascista es existir por lo que veo.



Un buen ejemplo de excusa peregrina para justificar lo que no tiene justificacion. Todo por el Lider. Todo por la Vieja.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (25 Feb 2016)

Hache dijo:


> Los valores católicos han de protegerlos los católicos, no los políticos. Política y religión no deben ir de la mano jamás.



Los catolicos tambien votan y tambien pagan impuestos.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (25 Feb 2016)

Hache dijo:


> No se está sustituyendo una mierda. Los católicos seguirán teniendo sus festividades. Igual lo que les jode es que otras opciones también puedan tener las suyas.



Festividades desprestigiadas por el poder politico representante tambien de los catolicos. Muy bonito.


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> En participantes y en lluvia de millones. Todos los hoteles cuelgan el cartel de lleno. Eso no pasa en Semana Santa.
> 
> Todos los años en Madrid hay 1 millón de visitantes en el Orgullo, el más grande de Europa. Y el año que viene es el Orgullo Mundial 2017 y se estiman casi 2 millones de personas.



!Qué buen momento de hacer justicia sana, el que no "valla", no es maricon, puta, lesbiana ó sus múltipes variantes:XX::XX::XX:.- No faltes Felip... Chueca te espera, son mariconadas sanas

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 21:34 ----------




Linthor dijo:


> Semana Santa en España;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así en Málaga, y la BAZOFIA nunca lo va a impedir:
EL NOVIO DE LA MUERTE, IMPRESIONANTE! Himno de la Legión - YouTube


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Feb 2016)

Felip dijo:


> Vete al Orgullo y verás que no van sólo 'maricas'. Menudo concepto más deforme tienen algunos.



¿También vais las madamas, chulos y taradillos?


----------



## qualicion (26 Feb 2016)

*Carmena se carga la Semana Santa que pasa a ser “Semana de Festividades”*



> La Semana Santa es el nuevo evento marcado en el calendario por el Ayuntamiento de la capital. Entre los grupos de oposición la preocupación está al alza. El programa que ya se está elaborando puede contener nuevas sorpresas que puedan ofender a buena parte de los madrileños.
> 
> En las negociaciones para acordar las fechas de plenos y comisiones ha llamado mucho la atención un pequeño detalle. El grupo municipal en el gobierno, Ahora Madrid, se refiere a estos días señalados como “semana de festividades” en lugar de Semana Santa. Es muy posible que se corrija esta cuestión pero, hasta el momento, fuentes consultadas por OKDIARIO han confirmado esta circunstancia y han mostrado su completo asombro.
> 
> ...



Carmena acaba con la Semana Santa, pasa a ser

¿Y por qué la hija de puta vieja que debería ser inhabilitada no llama al ramadán de otra forma?


----------



## Clavisto (26 Feb 2016)

No moveré ni un dedo por unos cobardes traidores a su historia y a su tierra:

QUE LES JODAN.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (26 Feb 2016)

thx TutanKarmena


----------



## Viricida (26 Feb 2016)

Que yo sepa el Ramadán o el Año Nuevo chino no son festividades oficiales. Por lo que podrán llamarse como se les ponga en los huevos.

Que no se quejen tanto que la suya sí es oficial.

Por si acaso hago el siguiente "disclaimer". Que me coman los huevos los moros musulmanes y los chinos. Espero que sus fiestas nunca sean oficiales más que en sus países, que para eso están. Y se llamen "fiestas de primavera".


----------



## qualicion (26 Feb 2016)

En forocoches TODOS los podemitas ven bien la carmenada. Cómo se puede ser tan hijos de puta?? Les da igual todo. A todos los disparates que hagan sus ídolos lo ven bien.

Son gente que no debería tener derecho a voto, no son críticos.

Yo era de ciudadanos y ahora me dan asco. No he tenido problema en cagarme en ellos cuando he visto la mierda que son. Pero los podemitas da igual lo que vayan haciendo sus ídolos que igual les chuparán la polla o la almeja.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 13:53 ----------




TrueBilman dijo:


> Que yo sepa el Ramadán o el Año Nuevo chino no son festividades oficiales. Por lo que podrán llamarse como se les ponga en los huevos.
> 
> Que no se quejen tanto que la suya sí es oficial.
> 
> Por si acaso hago el siguiente "disclaimer". Que me coman los huevos los moros musulmanes y los chinos. Espero que sus fiestas nunca sean oficiales más que en sus países, que para eso están. Y se llamen "fiestas de primavera".



Ejemplo de tonto podemita. Todo lo que hacen sus ídolos es justificable de alguna forma.


----------



## Felip (26 Feb 2016)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿También vais las madamas, chulos y taradillos?



No, vamos los que sabemos pasárnoslo bien, puto rancio.


----------



## Viricida (26 Feb 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> En forocoches TODOS los podemitas ven bien la carmenada. Cómo se puede ser tan hijos de puta?? Les da igual todo. A todos los disparates que hagan sus ídolos lo ven bien.
> 
> Son gente que no debería tener derecho a voto, no son críticos.
> 
> Yo era de ciudadanos y ahora me dan asco. No he tenido problema en cagarme en ellos cuando he visto la mierda que son. Pero los podemitas da igual lo que vayan haciendo sus ídolos que igual les chuparán la polla o la almeja.



Yo no soy podemita y por otra parte estas chorradas me dan igual. 

Pero las cosas como son, aquí lo único que tenemos oficial es lo católico.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 13:54 ----------




qualicion dijo:


> En forocoches TODOS los podemitas ven bien la carmenada. Cómo se puede ser tan hijos de puta?? Les da igual todo. A todos los disparates que hagan sus ídolos lo ven bien.
> 
> Son gente que no debería tener derecho a voto, no son críticos.
> 
> ...



Ejemplo de memo miope.

Ya tiene que ser floja vuestra fe para que peligre por estas gilipolleces. Por eso necesitáis que sea oficial.


----------



## Cazu10 (26 Feb 2016)

No lo veré, pero algún día, se debería hacer responsables a los votantes, de las consecuencias de su voto. Quiero decir, que tenga alguna consecuencia para quienes votan , cuyos representantes finalmente "bobiernan" y toman decisiones, sean quienes más soporten las consecuencias de tales decisiones.
Supongo que es prácticamente imposible algo así. Pero por desear, pido eso. 
Este sistema no vale.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Feb 2016)

jmdp dijo:


> En algo estamos de acuerdo, modelo alemán y solucionado.



Modelo Alemán también para la sanidad...ya sabes cuál es no?.

Cuando vas a la sanidad pública das tus datos, verifican cuales son los impuestos que pagas según tu renta y a partir de ahí recibes tratamiento acorde a tu contribución.

Mucho mejor que el sistema español donde solo gitanos y moros con 14 órdenes de expulsión tienen preferencia.


----------



## JimJones (26 Feb 2016)

Discriminacion a un 70% de la poblacion que segun el CIS es catolica.


----------



## JoseII (26 Feb 2016)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Modelo Alemán también para la sanidad...ya sabes cuál es no?.
> 
> Cuando vas a la sanidad pública das tus datos, verifican cuales son los impuestos que pagas según tu renta y a partir de ahí recibes tratamiento acorde a tu contribución.
> 
> Mucho mejor que el sistema español donde solo gitanos y moros con 14 órdenes de expulsión tienen preferencia.



Complementado con el austriaco donde si no estas cotizando o alguien lo hace por ti...., vas a un hospital de beneficencia de la Cruz Roja si o si


----------



## Yomimo (26 Feb 2016)

Esta basura progre lo va a pagar, segúramente la vieja esta no lo verá porque su asqueroso cuerpo habrá desaparecido ya, pero sus adláteres más jovenes, si.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Feb 2016)

Pero luego declarará festivo el Ramadán.


----------



## Eric Finch (26 Feb 2016)

Este es el tipo de subnormalidades que les va a acabar pasando factura.

Nombrar concejales a un grupo de tarados oligofrénicos obsesivos tiene estas consecuencias.


----------



## SaMuLeRo (26 Feb 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> En forocoches TODOS los podemitas ven bien la carmenada. Cómo se puede ser tan hijos de puta?? Les da igual todo. A todos los disparates que hagan sus ídolos lo ven bien.
> 
> Son gente que no debería tener derecho a voto, no son críticos.
> 
> ...



En plaza forocoche están todos bien organizados a través del telegram recibiendo instrucciones. Feliz ramadan.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2016)

Jejeje, que cachonda que es la jodida.


----------



## pars (26 Feb 2016)

Hace bien estos nuevos tienen un odio a la religión católica y si la gente les a votado están en el poder que hagan lo que quieran.

Yo estoy en contra de ellos pero respeto a los que han votado y espero que les quiten el poder pero hasta entonces que hagan lo que les de la gana respetando la ley y la constitución.

PD. DISRUTA LO VOTADO


----------



## alfonbass (26 Feb 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> Carmena acaba con la Semana Santa, pasa a ser
> 
> ¿Y por qué la hija de puta vieja que debería ser inhabilitada no llama al ramadán de otra forma?



Usted llame a la "semana Santa" como le salga de las pelotas....
Lo que yo no quiero es que sea oficial el puto catolicismo....como ni ninguna otra religión...le queda claro o le hago un croquis?
Cuando haya una ley que obligue el islam entonces hablamos...mientras tanto.....


----------



## Proteus (26 Feb 2016)




----------



## SOULMEN (26 Feb 2016)

Proteus dijo:


>



Y apto para menores.... tiene huevos.


----------



## Ratzel (26 Feb 2016)

:XX: 

Previsibles como el lanzamiento de una mierda, ya estuvimos sondeando cuál podía ser la ocurrencia en Semana Santa de estos fulanos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 15:50 ----------




SOULMEN dijo:


> Y apto para menores.... tiene huevos.



Bueno teniendo en cuenta que el apto para menores, progre approval, son básicamente vicios sexuales y la revocación de los fundamentos biológicos, casi mejor que aprendan algo útil, cómo por ejemplo que una persona sangra si la lanceas.


----------



## Sonico (26 Feb 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> ¿Y por qué la hija de puta vieja que debería ser inhabilitada no llama al ramadán de otra forma?



Porque no hay cojones.
Y la puta vieja hace estas cosas porque mucha gente harta de la corrupción del PP le ha dado carta blanca a esta puta vieja loca comunista rancia.
Ahora a cagarla.


----------



## Von Steiner (26 Feb 2016)

Y cada día que pasa a esta gente se le ocurre una gilipollez que supera con creces la de la semana anterior.

Entiendo el voto del castigo, pero votar a esta gente... por Dios!


----------



## Sonico (26 Feb 2016)

alfonbass dijo:


> Usted llame a la "semana Santa" como le salga de las pelotas....
> Lo que yo no quiero es que sea oficial el puto catolicismo....como ni ninguna otra religión...le queda claro o le hago un croquis?
> Cuando haya una ley que obligue el islam entonces hablamos...mientras tanto.....



Yo pensaba como tú, pero te advierto que por ese camino el islám lo tendrás a las puertas de tu casa. Y ahí donde te vas a enterar de lo que vale un peine.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 17:07 ----------




Scenter dijo:


> Allanando el terreno a la morisma y la globalización las ratas traidoras progres, nada nuevo.



Los podemoides dando las gracias a Iran y toda la morisma.


----------



## Valentino (26 Feb 2016)

alfonbass dijo:


> Usted llame a la "semana Santa" como le salga de las pelotas....
> Lo que yo no quiero es que sea oficial el puto catolicismo....como ni ninguna otra religión...le queda claro o le hago un croquis?
> *Cuando haya una ley que obligue el islam* entonces hablamos...mientras tanto.....



¿Podrías citar esa ley que obliga a los españoles a practicar el catolicismo?
Yo, primera noticia que tengo; será que leo poco.


----------



## Sonico (26 Feb 2016)

Valentino dijo:


> ¿Podrías citar esa ley que obliga a los españoles a practicar el catolicismo?
> Yo, primera noticia que tengo; será que leo poco.



Se lo estás diciendo a uno que todavía está ciego. Hay gente ciega y no lo vé.
Cuando abra los ojos, se le podrá decir algo, mientras esté ciego, no.


----------



## fumigator (26 Feb 2016)

la siguiente sera "modernizar" los vestidos de nazarenos


----------



## Zawer74 (26 Feb 2016)

Joder que manía de crear problemas donde no los hay.


Enviado desde mi LT30p mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (26 Feb 2016)

Valentino dijo:


> ¿Podrías citar esa ley que obliga a los españoles a practicar el catolicismo?
> Yo, primera noticia que tengo; será que leo poco.



Puede usted citar una donde se "anime"a practicar el islam?
No quiero religiones,no quiero una sociedad rancia donde nadie diga lo que es moral o inmoral...y no quiero nada a nivel estatal que justifique cualquier religión.....tan dificil de entender no es....


----------



## Eric Finch (26 Feb 2016)

A ver para cuándo al Ramadán lo llaman "Mes del Cerdo".


----------



## vico (26 Feb 2016)

Soy católico practicante y durante la Semana Santa no me prodigo en mostrar de manera especial mi fe, soy un creyente de puertas para adentro. Dicho esto; a mi modo de ver este asunto, que promueven desde los ayuntamientos donde gobierna Podemos, no es por una cuestión religiosa, es un ataque a cualquier tradición implantada en este país y que haya tenido algo que ver con la época de la dictadura. 
Desde Podemos no entienden que la convivencia pacífica de los españoles es una realidad que se forjó tras el derramamiento de sangre provocado por una Guerra Civil. Los símbolos y tradiciones de este país, no son culpables de que tengamos unos políticos inútiles. Que la Semana Santa, la Navidad, la bandera, el himno, la memoria histórica y un largo etcétera, no pertenecen a ningún partido político y son la raíz de lo que hoy somos y algo a lo que no podemos renunciar, solo porque el partido de turno que gobierna considera lesivo para los ciudadanos. 

Si con gobiernos en coalición llegan a esto, no quiero ni imaginar lo que harían con una mayoría absoluta.


----------



## Pzkpfw (26 Feb 2016)

que le den por saco a esa puñetera vieja chiflada.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (26 Feb 2016)

Parece que nadie se acuerda del verdadero culpable. El PSOE.


----------



## Eric Finch (27 Feb 2016)

Cuando toque el año del cerdo en el calendario chino ya querré ver a los _multiculturales_ intentando convencerlos de que eso molesta a los musulmanes.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Feb 2016)




----------



## Tocqueville (27 Feb 2016)

Decir Carmena no es del todo exacto. Quien lleva todo esto es la encargada de cultura, la judía Celia Meyer. 

Después a llorar porque se les expulsa y/o se les encierra.


----------



## redio (27 Feb 2016)

Me imagino que se referirán a como llamarlas oficialmente, no que a un acto de Semana Santa de tradición católica se le vaya a llamar de esa manera.

Sería interesante saber cuantos de aquí celebran la Navidad o la Semana Santa como toca y es siendo un católico practicante. 

Si no es el caso son las fiestas que tocan en ese momento para unos será la Semana Santa y para otros vacaciones de primavera o como se le quiera llamar. Me tiraré al monte para afirmar que la mayoría de la población española no celebra actos religiosos durante esas fiestas.

En Semana Santa que cojones celebro yo cuando me voy de acampada, de turismo rural o a las pistas de esquí. Esto no es celebrar la Semana Santa.

¿Me estáis diciendo que esto no es lo que hacéis y sí estar en penitencia y realizar los preceptos que indique la Iglesia? :XX::XX::XX:

Cuantos de aquí no comen carne en Viernes Santo, si comes carne que cojones de celebración estas haciendo. :XX::XX:

Igual va a resultar que en este tipo de fechas hasta la llegada del cristianismo no se había celebrado nunca ni una fiesta. :XX::XX::XX:






qualicion dijo:


> En forocoches TODOS los podemitas ven bien la carmenada. Cómo se puede ser tan hijos de puta?? Les da igual todo. A todos los disparates que hagan sus ídolos lo ven bien.
> 
> Son gente que no debería tener derecho a voto, no son críticos.
> 
> ...



Ahora ilustranos y dinos como celebras la Semana Santa. 

Así podremos determinar si la celebras de manera correcta o no.




qualicion dijo:


> Carmena acaba con la Semana Santa, pasa a ser
> 
> ¿Y por qué la hija de puta vieja que debería ser inhabilitada no llama al ramadán de otra forma?



La tuya me imagino que te la ha chupado hasta a ti, que se siente.



Yomimo dijo:


> Esta basura progre lo va a pagar, segúramente la vieja esta no lo verá porque su asqueroso cuerpo habrá desaparecido ya, pero sus adláteres más jovenes, si.



Para asquerosas tu madre y tu abuela.


----------



## estasi (27 Feb 2016)

*Carmena se carga la Semana Santa ahora se llama Semana Noña*

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...II2bCoTJbLjVe_lBW2yk5g&bvm=bv.115339255,d.d24

es para no ofender al rojelio y al morerio y a los marcianos y es para ofender al resto

---------- Post added 27-feb-2016 at 19:24 ----------

Carmena se carga la Semana Santa que pasa a ser “Semana de Festividades”

Tras la polémica de la cabalgata de Reyes y los carnavales ‘proetarrras’, la próxima víctima potencial de los dislates de la concejal Celia Mayer es la Semana Santa. En las conversaciones de carácter logístico para organizar el calendario de plenos se ha evidenciado la poca importancia que conceden a estos días tan especiales para los católicos....................


----------



## FinancialAsset (27 Feb 2016)

"Equiparación con el Ramadán o el Año Nuevo Chino" .... igualicoo!!! qué se les ocurra poner veto al Ramadán a ver cuantas cabezas ruedan, de los Chinos ya ni hablamos $$$ se irian a otra parte... en fin se trata un de preservar un poco nuestra cultura...pienso yo.


----------



## estasi (27 Feb 2016)

FinancialAsset dijo:


> "Equiparación con el Ramadán o el Año Nuevo Chino" .... igualicoo!!! qué se les ocurra poner veto al Ramadán a ver cuantas cabezas ruedan, de los Chinos ya ni hablamos $$$ se irian a otra parte...* en fin se trata un de preservar un poco nuestra cultura...pienso yo*.



sera eso :XX::XX:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Feb 2016)

No me hareis la trampa de darle al click y que me aparezca la mierda de embustes del Okdiario, verdad? ienso:


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (27 Feb 2016)

Me cago en el plato de cuscús de los follacabras, un aplauso por la vieja que nos da satisfacción a los que despreciamos que nos impongan cualquier religión.


----------



## A.B.C. (28 Feb 2016)

*
El catolicismo es la versión celta del judeocristianismo. Tiene, actualmente, un talante muy permisivo, para un entorno popular mayoritariamente laico. 

Sí se ha llamado por siglos ya Semana Santa, es una estupidez pretender cambiarle el nombre; que, sin duda molesta más a los judios que a los musulmanes (porque a los orientales, ni fu ni fa). El origen es la pascua judia y, más o menos, coincide con ella; o sea el 14 del mes judio de nisan, primera luna llena, tras el equinocio de primavera.

Lo que no veo nada bien es que pretenda que se financie algo, desde el Ayuntamiento, para celebrar el Ramadán que hace siglos no se celebra por la poblacion genuinamente española. De modo que al ser un gran agravio comparativo con los católicos, sean practicantes o no, lo que hace el consistorio, dirigido por Carmena, viene a ser una gratuita ofensa y que junto con otras muchas estupideces, para salir en las noticias, le va a pasar una cada vez más grande factura electoral. 

Creo, están malgastando la gran oportunidad del pasado resultado electoral municipal, los pactos provechosos, etc., dedicándose a hacer, una tras otra, CHORRADAS.*


----------



## birdland (28 Feb 2016)

Cazu10 dijo:


> No lo veré, pero algún día, se debería hacer responsables a los votantes, de las consecuencias de su voto. Quiero decir, que tenga alguna consecuencia para quienes votan , cuyos representantes finalmente "bobiernan" y toman decisiones, sean quienes más soporten las consecuencias de tales decisiones.
> Supongo que es prácticamente imposible algo así. Pero por desear, pido eso.
> Este sistema no vale.






Es tan poco a poco ( lo de la rana en agua caliente) que no da tiempo a darse cuenta .....ahora a todas las mierdas que nos pasan , desde a utilizar la @ como neutro , hasta andar enseñando los calzoncillos o ver normal una cría de 12 años con minifalda es " cosa de los tiempos" y no de toda la mierda que nos hacen tragar , unos por acción y otros por omisión ....


Y si , ya se que lo de la cría o los gayumbos " no tiene nada que ver " con la situación en la que estamos , que soy un facha casposo y tal ....


----------



## zapatitos (28 Feb 2016)

A ver si le echan coj.ones y ponen a las cofradías a desfilar por el monte o en cualquier sitio donde no molesten a los seres humanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Renato (28 Feb 2016)

Yo la verdad es que no sé por qué ponen siempre a los musulmanes y otras religiones de excusa si a los que les molesta la Semana Santa es sólo a los guarros de la izmierda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Feb 2016)

La fiesta de la Navidad viene del cristianismo. ¿Cómo van a llamar entonces a esas fiestas?

*Hagamos un concurso de ideas para cuando se pongan a quitar el nombre a la Navidad.*8:
-Fiestas de fin de año
-Carmenadad
-ienso:

ienso:


----------



## Renato (28 Feb 2016)

Mirad guarros, por mucho que os joda un año más irá muchísima más gente a las procesiones de Semana Santa que a las manifestantes a favor de los refugees para tener "un paso seguro". jojojo. ¿Pero qué mierda de lema es ese? Tiene menos gancho que de la vega posando en topless para un anuncio de cerveza.Además que cojones significa paso seguro? ¿Les ponemos la alfombra roja desde Siria hasta Berlín?


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Feb 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Mirad guarros, por mucho que os joda un año más irá muchísima más gente a las procesiones de Semana Santa que a las manifestantes a favor de los refugees para tener "un paso seguro". jojojo.



¡Ja, ja! ¿El juego de palabras lo has hecho a posta?
Irá más gente a ver los PASOS de las procesiones que a manifestarse por el PASO seguro de los refujetas.


Mira, yo misma soy atea pero he visto procesiones porque me parecen "bonitas" o a veces pasaba por allí y me paré a mirar.
No me verás en una manifestación pro-refujetas ni pasando por allí. Si acaso cuando haya una contra su llegada.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 04:05 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Además que cojones significa paso seguro?



*Esto es un PASO seguro:* los que parecen del ku-klux-klan llevando a las figuritas bien sujetas y SEGURAS.


----------



## Renato (28 Feb 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¡Ja, ja! ¿El juego de palabras lo has hecho a posta?
> Irá más gente a ver los PASOS de las procesiones que a manifestarse por el PASO seguro de los refujetas.
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede ir a una procesión de semana santa sin ser católico. Es parte de nuestra cultura independientemente de las creencias individuales. Además es una experiencia bonita e interesante, pero ya me dirás tú si se puede acudir a un akelarre de los podemitas como la procesión del santo coño insumiso sin ser una bruja bollera como la de la foto:







Encima hacen su contraprocesión por enfrente del palacio arzobispal y los mismos días que las procesiones de Semana Santa. Ganas de confrontación no les falta, y al final el que la busca la encuentra...


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Feb 2016)

Renato dijo:


> ... ya me dirás tú si se puede acudir a un akelarre de los podemitas como la procesión del santo coño insumiso sin ser una bruja bollera como la de la foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy atea pero esa manifestación me parece una falta de respeto como la copa de un pino. Lo mismo que soy anti-taurina pero no defiendo el ir a tocar las narices a los que acuden a la plaza. 
Sin duda no lo harían frente a una mezquita o una iglesia de gitanos.

Los valientes solo con quien saben que no les hará nada dejando de lado de forma sistemática a los que son más retrógrados que nadie...no son valientes sino unos abusones/as.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Feb 2016)

pues a mi el nombre que mas me gusta es como lo llaman en USA: spring break, y es lo que yo siempre he vivido, unas vacaciones en primavera para hacer un alto en el camino e irse a la playa, que cojones es eso de la semana santa?...


----------



## Renato (28 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues a mi el nombre que mas me gusta es como lo llaman en USA: spring break, y es lo que yo siempre he vivido, unas vacaciones en primavera para hacer un alto en el camino e irse a la playa, que cojones es eso de la semana santa?...



En EEUU en cambio se dice Christmas, en referencia a Cristo y no Navidad que puede referirse al nacimiento de cualquier cosa, del Sol porque es el Solsticio de Invierno, del hijo de Bescansa, o lo que sea. En ese sentido su término para Navidad es bastante más confesional.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues a mi el nombre que mas me gusta es como lo llaman en USA: spring break, y es lo que yo siempre he vivido, unas vacaciones en primavera para hacer un alto en el camino e irse a la playa, que cojones es eso de la semana santa?...



Si el supuesto laicismo quedase en eso...vale. Pero todos sabemos que primero será el laicismo y luego ocupará su lugar el islam porque lo impondrá el colectivo musulmán que va en aumento.

Dejaremos de celebrar cosas como la semana santa y acabaremos celebrando el ramadam. De hecho ya hay asociaciones musulmanas pidiendo encajar en ramadam en nuestro calendario laboral, pidiendo que se prohiba la entrada de perros guía en los autobuses, etc...

Todo lo que sea un paso atrás del cristianismo será facilitar un paso adelante de los otros aunque ahora mismo ni los podemitas sean conscientes de ello.

Mi ateísmo se siente más seguro entre cristianos que entre musulmanes.

Ojito con desear que desaparezca lo uno porque igual acabamos echándolo de menos cuando nos impongan lo otro.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 05:01 ----------




Renato dijo:


> En EEUU en cambio se dice Christmas, en referencia a Cristo y no *Navidad que puede referirse al nacimiento de cualquier cosa*, del Sol porque es el Solsticio de Invierno, del hijo de Bescansa, o lo que sea. En ese sentido su término para Navidad es bastante más confesional.



Navidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
La Navidad (en latín: nativitas, ‘nacimiento’)?, también llamada coloquialmente «pascua»,1 2 es una de las festividades más importantes del cristianismo, junto con la Pascua de resurrección y Pentecostés

Los angloparlantes utilizan el término Christmas, cuyo significado es ‘misa (mass) de Cristo’. En algunas lenguas germánicas, como el alemán, la fiesta se denomina Weihnachten, que significa ‘noche de bendición’. *Las fiestas de la Navidad se proponen, como su nombre indica, celebrar la Natividad (es decir, el nacimiento) de Jesús* de Nazaret.​

No creo que en nuestra cultura estemos celebrando la Navidad basados este otro significado:
Los romanos celebraban el 25 de diciembre la fiesta del Natalis Solis Invicti o Nacimiento del Sol invicto, asociada al nacimiento de Apolo.1
En el Imperio romano, las celebraciones de Saturno durante la semana del solsticio, que eran el acontecimiento social principal, llegaban a su apogeo el 25 de diciembre.21 
Para hacer más fácil que los romanos pudiesen convertirse al cristianismo sin abandonar sus festividades, el papa Julio I pidió en el 350 que el nacimiento de Cristo fuera celebrado en esa misma fecha​Los podemitas quieren hacer lo contrario a lo que hicieron los romanos: dejar los mismos días festivos pero quitar las alusiones cristianas. 

Si no estuviera el islam al acecho no me importaría ir quitando protagonismo al cristianismo.


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Feb 2016)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>



Te lo corrijo en cutrepaint


----------



## Draugarth (28 Feb 2016)

propongo llamar a la semana santa desfile de muñequitos torturados


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2016)

siken dijo:


> La fiesta de la Navidad viene del cristianismo. ¿Cómo van a llamar entonces a esas fiestas?
> 
> *Hagamos un concurso de ideas para cuando se pongan a quitar el nombre a la Navidad.*8:
> -Fiestas de fin de año
> ...



La Navidad ya la llamaron este mismo año " fiesta del solsticio de invierno" fiesta de los antiquísimos druidas que adoraban la naturaleza.


----------



## Brigit (28 Feb 2016)

Si pudiera haría las procesiones subterráneas para que nadie las viera. Menos mal que esta vez no es el ayuntamiento el encargado del vestuario.


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues a mi el nombre que mas me gusta es como lo llaman en USA: spring break, y es lo que yo siempre he vivido, unas vacaciones en primavera para hacer un alto en el camino e irse a la playa, que cojones es eso de la semana santa?...



La cosa es que tu puedes llamarle como quieras, pero deja que otros le llamen tambien como quieran y celebren lo que les de la gana, imponer las cosas, sobre todo cuando van contra la tradición, historia y creencia de la gente, solo divide, crea polémicas y finalmente enfrentamientos, si se es libre de creer en lo que nos de la gana, ¿por qué se trata de eliminar el catolicismo?


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (28 Feb 2016)

Brigit dijo:


> Si pudiera haría las procesiones subterráneas para que nadie las viera. Menos mal que esta vez no es el ayuntamiento el encargado del vestuario.



No iban a envidiar nada a la fiesta del orgullo gay :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Valentino (28 Feb 2016)

Smith John dijo:


> Nadie obliga a nadie a nada, pero *las subvenciones estatales y los beneficios fiscales son para la iglesia católica exclusivamente. La educación religiosa en los colegios es tan solo catól*ica.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de los niñatos de papá que conforman Pablemos, y sus asociados, y la viejecita de Carmena me da grima, pero quiero un país laico o, en su defecto, un país religioso donde TODAS las religiones tengan el mismo poder y el mismo apoyo estatal.



"...
Lo que la Iglesia ahorra al Estado
En pastoral
1.180 millones
- Los ciudadanos piden bodas, catequesis, visitas a enfermos y misas. Si pidiesen al Estado un servicio equivalente y se pagase a precio de mercado, le costaría 1.860 millones. La Iglesia lo hace por 680. 
En educación
4.148 millones
- La Iglesia es titular de 6.041 centros de enseñanza, con 1.370.000 alumnos. «Si estas plazas las tuviese que cubrir el Estado le costaría 4.148 millones de euros más», explica Giménez Barriocanal.
En sanidad
14.000 millones
- No son datos de la Memoria presentada ayer, pero con las cifras de 2002 se puede calcular el gran ahorro que significa la red sanitaria católica, con aproximadamente mil centros.
En justicia social
262 millones
- Cáritas y Manos Unidas vehiculan esa cifra, que en 2008 ayudó a 2,8 millones de personas en 4.459 centros y 17 grandes programas. El valor de los 60.000 voluntarios de Cáritas aún está por computar.
En industria cultural
Incalculable
- Un ejemplo: la Semana Santa de Córdoba genera 40 millones de euros en la ciudad. La Iglesia mantiene un tercio de los monumentos de España, donde 7,5 millones de extranjeros buscan turismo cultural..."


La Iglesia ahorra al Estado 30000 millones el doble del Â«tijeretazo»


----------



## treblinca (28 Feb 2016)

Este acoso refuerza a los cristianos en sus creencias


----------



## Avispado (28 Feb 2016)

La noticia deja bastante que desear. Por no decir que es una puta basura.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (28 Feb 2016)

Renato dijo:


> Mirad guarros, por mucho que os joda un año más irá muchísima más gente a las procesiones de Semana Santa que a las manifestantes a favor de los refugees para tener "un paso seguro". jojojo. ¿Pero qué mierda de lema es ese? Tiene menos gancho que de la vega posando en topless para un anuncio de cerveza.Además que cojones significa paso seguro? *¿Les ponemos la alfombra roja desde Siria hasta Berlín?*



Un paso seguro hasta la puerta de tu casa, obviamente.

Exacto.


----------



## h2o ras (28 Feb 2016)

Lo mas mejor hoy en dia es:* "llamar la atencion"* (create buzz),
tener razon o no, es sin importancia :vomito:

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 11:44 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> A ver si le echan coj.ones y ponen a las cofradías a desfilar por el monte o en cualquier sitio donde no molesten a los seres humanos.
> 
> Saludos.



Te iva a responder





pero no hace falta


----------



## Omertá (28 Feb 2016)

Linthor dijo:


> Hace falta ser obtuso y un alto grado de necedad para afirmar eso.
> 
> Salvando las distancias también equivaldría a decir que hace falta que el ISIS vuelva a atentar para confirmar que son un peligro para la humanidad.



Con el ejemplo que pones, demuestras ser tú el necio. Además, no es nuevo que la Derecha se aprovecha del pretexto de la ETA y el anti-clericalismo para atacar a la izquierda. ¿Naciste ayer?


----------



## Nut (28 Feb 2016)

Carmena puede hacer lo que le salga del chocho....Pero eso no impedirá a los católicos seguir con su festividad.

Carmena pasará y los cristianos seguiremos celebrando la pasión de Cristo.

Otra cosa es que no nos dejen .....Pero sino.

NPCso!


----------



## Omertá (28 Feb 2016)

Nut dijo:


> Carmena puede hacer lo que le salga del chocho....Pero eso no impedirá a los católicos seguir con su festividad.
> 
> Carmena pasará y los cristianos seguiremos celebrando la pasión de Cristo.
> 
> ...



Los cristianos sois un poco masoquistas. Nacísteis de la opresión judaica y la presecución romana. Os sentís cómodos y os crecéis cuando el poder os oprime. 

Cuando Carmena no haga nada esta Semana Santa os habrá dejado el caramelito en la boca.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Feb 2016)

Valentino dijo:


> "...
> Lo que la Iglesia ahorra al Estado
> En pastoral
> 1.180 millones
> ...



Da igual el dinero....no quiero religiones en el estado
Montaos un pais en la luna y os vais todos a hacer el gilipollas allí
Gracias


----------



## Valentino (28 Feb 2016)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Da igual el dinero*....no quiero religiones en el estado
> Montaos un pais en la luna y os vais todos a hacer el gilipollas allí
> Gracias



Tiene una gran visión de estadista, ejem.
Si a mí, Ministro de Hacienda, alguien me hace ahorrar 30.000 millones de euros me da lo mismo que se llame Iglesia Católica o Pepito Los Palotes. Lo contrario sería de gilipoyas, parafraseándote.

Por cierto, no me considero católico, al menos no practicante, pero respeto mucho a quien lo es, tanto como a un ateo; yo respeto a la persona respetable.

Y otra. Eso de ser políticamente correcto durante todas las horas de todos los días tiene que ser terriblemente aburrido, ¿no? Vamos, como lo de tragarse sin un atisbo de crítica todo lo que nos venden los mass m.


----------



## elmegaduque (28 Feb 2016)

Asurbanipal dijo:


>



Yo siempre defendí tal cosa.

Pero ya he visto a lo que conduce, y ya he visto que a lo que conduce, era en realidad el fin último de su implementación.

Así que yo, que llevo más de 30 años sin ir a misa (y lo que te rondaré morena), cierro filas ante un rasgo cultural que da cohesión a mi país y sirve para afianzar a un pueblo (el español) en el control de su territorio (España).

Por que en última instancia se trata de eso, de decidir quién controla este suelo que pisamos, cosa que a fin de cuentas suele dirimirse en si se respeta o no una procesión que personalmente aborrezco, o si se decide o no, cómo se llama tal día, o si se permiten minaretes más altos que las torres de nuestras catedrales, etc etc.

Así que de cara al exterior y en lo que respecta a los extranjeros, yo me declaro Católico Apostólico y Romano y quiero ver las cruces, los santos y las hostias adueñándose de las calles para demostrar que aquí todavía mandamos los españoles.


----------



## Ludovicus (28 Feb 2016)

Semana de Festividades de Semana Santa.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Feb 2016)

Esta tropa parece puesta por la Conferencia Episcopal ,a este ritmo llena las iglesias y los seminarios.


----------



## Lado oscuro (29 Feb 2016)

siken dijo:


> Soy atea pero esa manifestación me parece una falta de respeto como la copa de un pino.
> 
> Los valientes solo con quien saben que no les hará nada dejando de lado de forma sistemática a los que son más retrógrados que nadie...no son valientes sino unos abusones/as.



no hija no. Te ponen querellas criminales. 

http://www.larazon.es/religion/el-ultimo-prejuicio-aceptable-AD948013#.Ttt1r0CujMtucOo

Estado español: HazteOír se querella conta CNT y contra Dolores Carrión - Atea y sublevada.

Hablar de la Iglesia como "organización criminal" no es delito | ElPlural


----------



## epdll (30 Jun 2016)




----------



## arrestado en casa (26 Feb 2022)

y esto en qué quedó?


----------

